# Artic Sectional LD12 For Sale



## plowinli (Dec 18, 2007)

Artic Sectional LD12 snow box for sale, has larger size lower blocks and limiters.
$7,000.
Long Island, NY
631 654-4800


----------



## plowinli (Dec 18, 2007)

pictures


----------



## plowinli (Dec 18, 2007)

plowinli said:


> Artic Sectional LD12 snow box for sale, has larger size lower blocks and limiters.
> $7,000.
> Long Island, NY
> 631 654-4800


Added picture


----------

